

The top 9+7 things every programmer or architect should know - kioub
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=62661

======
pavel_lishin
Content-farm bullshit, article is actually at
[http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/07/top-97-things-every-
pro...](http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/07/top-97-things-every-programmer-
or.html)

